# Gadget getting a



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

mayo bath for his fleas... I didn't want to put frontline on him until I knew he wouldn't have any more of that nasty zodiac stuff on him... so I had to give him a mayo bath... he hated it...


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Poor Gadget! I hope all the fleas are gone!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Dori he is so adorable  so mayo works for fleas then ?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i guess mayo is not mayonnaise ??  

hehe gadget has the cutest face !! 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Im confused!!! Lol great pics lol!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

Awww how I love his little face.
It seems like he has been a good boy!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Eeeewwww! I bet he did hate it. I hope it did the trick! :wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ahhhh I told you he was cute enough to eat!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Miss Molly, yes it got all the fleas gone... 

Clare, it is the best natural flea killer out there... it works on lice too... 

Nat, Mayo is mayonnaise.

Imafairy, I'm sorry you are confused. 

Nadine, He was pretty good while I was doing it.. he hated sitting there in the bag while the mayo was killing the fleas.... you have to leave it on for at least 20 minutes whileplastic over it so the mayo can smother the fleas. 

SC, he did hate it big time... but it did the trick. 

Lori, I would have ate him but I thought I would save him for you.... hehehehhee


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol:


> Lori, I would have ate him but I thought I would save him for you.... hehehehhee


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is interesting??? I knew you can use Mayo for a great hair conditioner, did not know it killed fleas??? I used Mayo one time on my Hair years ago after I dyed it blond. I smelled like a "bologna sandwhich" for a couple of days! :shock: :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Hey save a piece of him for me too! :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

That boy is priceless. He doesn't look real happy but if it works it's worth it. I have used Denorex danduff shampoo because it's coal tar based and kills fleas but they stink after the bath. Never thought about mayo.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Love those pics, he has the cutest little face. :angel5:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I didn't know you could do that!! I would have never even guessed to use mayo to get rid of fleas. That's fabulous that it works though! I'm going to remember that


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll have a Gadget and swiss on rye with extra mayo please.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I'll have a Gadget and swiss on rye with extra mayo please.


make that 2 please... with lettuce and some of victoria's tomatos!!!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

hehehehhehe

He didn't smell like mayo after because I washed it out but if you used it for conditioner you probably didn't wash it after with shampoo... 

stand in line ladies


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow i never knew that! you learn something everyday! aww poor gadget and his little face while you was doing it!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a Gadget and swiss on rye with extra mayo please.
> ...


Yeah, apparently we'll need about 100 of those teensy weensy tomatoes. :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a little trooper ! So sweet, even covered in mayo ! I love the last pic where he is snuggled up in his towel...face of an angel !


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I didn't know that about Mayo either :shock: I can imagine he wasn't too happy as I don't know if I could keep Auggie contained for 20 mins. He would be running about flinging mayo everywhere :lol: :lol:


----------

